
A PyTorch Implementation of Neural IMage Assessment (NIMA) - yunxiao
https://github.com/kentsyx/Neural-IMage-Assessment
======
yunxiao
Just implemented NIMA introduced by Google using PyTorch. Currently supports
photo ranking (through output its mean aesthetic score), plan to combine it
with image enhancement techniques, stay tuned!

